
First woman to win math equivalent to Nobel Prize dies at 40 - edw519
https://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation-now/2017/07/15/first-woman-win-math-equivalent-nobel-prize-dies-40/482140001/
======
greenyoda
Currently on front page:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14776357](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14776357)

